# Underground rubber coupling



## Bill

You know I hate them. I will only use them on a vertical pipe, never horizontal. If I run into a problem with a horizontal connection requiring a rubber coupling I always use a No Hub Band. Much stronger against movement. 

Pictures will tell you why I dont use them on horizontal applications, and I NEVER use one under ground like they did. 

This was a call for a clogged drain to which I ran a tape through and cleared the line. Told the HO that it could have been some toilet paper that hung up. 1 month later she called me back. Same thing, line clogged. Now I am thinking something is wrong. lets find it. Took a minute but this is what I found. main line (PVC) settled 4". The rubber coupling was bent. Roots got in. 

Why did they not run the PVC right up into the crawl space and connect to the main line (ABS) with a No Hub Band?

I even use primer on my pipe ends to help the rubber grip better. Its also a No Hub Band, not a rubber coupling. yes, the peice of concrete was replaced with metal strapping before I left. Concrete block was just a temporary hold till I got strapping on it. 

damn White Russians, hope this came out right:laughing:


----------



## user7551

No Hubs are alright but, I wont use them underground the only way to go is the heavy duty bands . The way you used the no hub band is the way it was intended , above ground


----------



## OldSchool

Funny you guys call them no hub bands..... we call them MJ bands up here


----------



## Mississippiplum

Looks good to me. I like the idea of priming the pipe end before putting it into the no-hub to help bond the rubber to the PVC. 

Only one thing-that primer streak.


----------



## user7551

OldSchool said:


> Funny you guys call them no hub bands..... we call them MJ bands up here


MJ I guess is short for mechanical joint right.


----------



## OldSchool

playme1979 said:


> MJ I guess is short for mechanical joint right.


Thats right


----------



## SlickRick

Mission for me.


http://www.missionrubber.com/Products/BandSealCouplings.php


----------



## user7551

I found these out in longview and henderson tx when I worked out there putting in a few grease traps a few months ago . These are a mission and a furnco combined they worked pretty good


----------



## Bill

Sorry for the streaks. Several reasons, 1 is I only had a dauber for 1-1/2" pipe, second is I fell from a roof and broke both hands, third is I am 50 and lucky to hold it still long enough to pee any more!


----------



## DesertOkie

Mission here also, that's all we could use under the street to connect to the city stub out.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Bill said:


> Sorry for the streaks. Several reasons, 1 is I only had a dauber for 1-1/2" pipe, second is I fell from a roof and broke both hands, third is I am 50 and lucky to hold it still long enough to pee any more!


O I see, i make streaks too. No biggy.


----------



## OldSchool

another thing I noticed is you have your clean out ... outside the building....
Code up here is main clean out as soon as it enters the building..


----------



## bartnc37

We just have to be within 3 feet of the foundation, inside or out.


----------



## Bill

Its a 2 way clean out, cost a few dollars more, but you can go either way with it. Code here is within 10 feet of exiting a building and then every 50 feet if I remember right. There is one in the back though too. Code says less than 24" craw space you need to run a clean out to the out side at the uphill end of the line. I do it anyways so I dont have to crawl on my belly to clear a line.


----------



## OldSchool

It would be nice if they would do that up here .... I would rather clean a drain from the front yard rather than being in the basement


----------



## MarkToo

OldSchool said:


> It would be nice if they would do that up here .... I would rather clean a drain from the front yard rather than being in the basement



I agree 100%. I can't understand why it isn't code here - would save a lot of mess for a lot of people...

I have had to put them in a few times when the run exceeds 50' but, outside where it enters would be sweet.


----------



## OldSchool

MarkToo said:


> I agree 100%. I can't understand why it isn't code here - would save a lot of mess for a lot of people...
> 
> I have had to put them in a few times when the run exceeds 50' but, outside where it enters would be sweet.


Might be because we would never find the clean out through all the snow on the front lawn


----------



## Bill

i PUT THE TOPS OF MY CLEEN OUTS ABOYT 4" ABOVE GRADE, TELL THE ho IF THEY WANT PAINT IT GREEN, AT LEAST YOU CAN FIND IT.


----------



## Turd Chaser

clamp-all by us, never us fernco's. The steel band around a clamp-all is much more heavy than a no hub clamp. I also prime the pipe ends and also debur before installing.


----------



## ChrisConnor

It's odd that it pulled loose in the ground that was that shallow. 

Perhaps it was a excavator operator error that pulled it when it was installed?


----------



## Qball415

We have C/O within 10 feet of building and every 50 feet as well. Most common is 4" topped with a female adaptor and sewer popper.
Rarely do I see the mushroom style popper. 
Most new construction here is underslab and we have c/o usually on every side of the house outside.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Nice little repair job....looks good....:thumbsup:


----------



## 1703

When using no hub bands on plastic you all aren't required to use no hub adapters?


----------



## beachplumber

Whats that


----------



## 1703

A fitting that's glued on the pipe with a raised bead on the end.


----------



## leakfree

Colgar said:


> A fitting that's glued on the pipe with a raised bead on the end.


Not every place requires the proper fitting when going from one material to another like they do here in Illinois,and I'll use a no shear if I have to use a rubber coup. below grade.


----------



## plumblevel

do they not require you to sleeve the pipe going through a foundation or wall?


----------



## 100 Watt

Around here it's C.O. within 5', either inside or out. We have to use aprroved Fernco's or Mission bands. Inspectors look for the sticker.

If you're more than 5' outside the foundation you can use the all rubber, 2 hose clamp type couplers.








Honestly based on the amount of pipe you can get inside the cheapo clamps, I think they might be better. I too have seen plenty of pipe pulled apart at a ferco from freeze/thaw or ground settling. We try to always backfill with gravel for this reason. 

BTW, nice repair there.:thumbsup: Good job


----------



## JudgeDredd

Fix looks great, I like wrapping the pipe in a rag outside the fitting allowance so I can be a little more frivolous with the primer , saves the look but you go through rags fassssst...

Love the 2 way c/o outside the building, as said by someone else, wish that was sufficient here. Love the primer on a MJ connection as well.




OldSchool said:


> Funny you guys call them no hub bands..... we call them MJ bands up here


Thanks for that, I had the new tab button highlighted for googling that before you said it.


----------



## Qball415

Rags? I hold pipe vertically and prime that way. No drips.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Why would you primer the pipe going into a mission coupling ??


----------



## Mississippiplum

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why would you primer the pipe going into a mission coupling ??


Tacs up the rubber and plastic and helps bond them together.


----------



## Piper34

They make shear bands for fernco or rubber couplings if you ask for them when going horizontal you might be surprised that you sh has them ex heavy no hub or husky clamps expensive but the best choice.or by us we have cast iron couplings that we call MG as I wrote this the first time realized its not MJ same s-- t though.


----------



## plbgbiz

How about a howdy and handshake Mr. Piper?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Mobeoner

We use the orange husky clamps here in new York. It's an extra wide coupling with 4 gear clamps.. But to be honest with the price difference between a husky and a regular no hub coupling we just wing it and use the regular 2 band NHCL..


----------



## the plumber VA

No hubs... I agree it should have been ran into crawlspace. Good work, clean. People don't think about 5-10 years, only getting in and out. A true plumber always thinks about the future when working....


----------



## the plumber VA

We also use shear bands on ferncos. It is solid and will not flex. Some of these bands are to big for plastic, cast, etc. Never had a issue with the shear bands here in VA


----------



## sikxsevn

Screw all that fancy smancy stuff..... A plastic bag and some duct tape will do the trick!

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## MikeS

learned something new today. Prime pvc before a no hub. Never seen it done before, but makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## walker426

Qball415 said:


> Rags? I hold pipe vertically and prime that way. No drips.


Why not use clear primer


----------



## studmaster1

I am with you, fernco couplings are just not stable enough so I used no hubs, until I failed an inspection. I know they have pvc no hub adapt. but if I'm connecting to abs why use one? I can't find an abs no hub adpt. We are allowed to use ferncos underground if we use a sheer band with it. I use husky bands when possible. Those things are tough. Also with a fernco there are no inside stops (if that makes sense) so the coupling could be 75% on one pipe and barely on the other one. 
P.S. nice looking work, its nice that there are some of us who still take pride in our work. (that goes for everyone else too, if you are on this site, you probably care about your craftmanship.)


----------

